# I could use some snow.



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

Man i could really use some snow. It is like 90 here. My cloths are sticking to me. This bites. :realmad: I will take snow or even the cold weather over this anyday. 
I just found some of these pictures that i had on my computer. I forgot about these. This is from the St. Pat's snow storm. I think we got 4"-5". Sorry they are a little dark.


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

.............................................................................


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

This is my truck.....


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

Sorry the last picture i am trying to post is too big, i cant resize. :realmad:


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Nice pics. If you want me to resize your other pic, you can send it to me and I'll resize it and send it back to you.


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

B&B;393438 said:


> Nice pics. If you want me to resize your other pic, you can send it to me and I'll resize it and send it back to you.


Thanks B&B. PM sent


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

After working outside for the past 3 days i would love to jump into that pile without a shirt!


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

06HD BOSS;393443 said:


> After working outside for the past 3 days i would love to jump into that pile without a shirt!


Same here. Today the pool was 86. I said the hell with the pool i just sat under the hose. Felt much better.


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

I would too. The past 3 days we have had temps in the high 80's and humidity has been in the high 70's to low 80's. I would love nothing more that to put my new truck to work.

Ryan


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

RBRONKEMA GHTFD;393459 said:


> I would too. The past 3 days we have had temps in the high 80's and humidity has been in the high 70's to low 80's. I would love nothing more that to put my new truck to work.
> 
> Ryan


I wish i could say the same thing. I am hoping to have my truck before the winter. Hopefully this fall.


----------



## RJ lindblom (Sep 21, 2006)

Ask me about snow in another month. I might be ready then.:salute:


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

I want winter again. Today it was nice, about 75 but before it cooled off it was around 90 with the humidity between 80-90% for the last few days and I spend all day outside painting tanks for hicks gas (propane).


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

Here is the picture that i tried to post before. Thanks B&B for resizing the picture for me.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Cool truck. The pics are refreshing to see this time of year. Summer sucks and I am dieing in this North Carolina heat. Bring on the Fall and Winter!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

Thanks. You guys must be sweating your butts off down there. It finally cooled off alot is going to be in the mid 70's for a week. Thank god.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Quality: that is one nice Blazer. Is it all origional or restored? The paint looks great and no visible rust!


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

First Time Out;393564 said:


> Quality: that is one nice Blazer. Is it all origional or restored? The paint looks great and no visible rust!


Thanks. It is original. This is the truck i am selling. There is only a little bit under the driver and passenger door and under the gas cap.( which is common) that is it. 94,000 original miles too. The interior is in good shape to. I have done some work to it too, for plowing. I would love to hold on to it, i just don't have the room.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Quality-
As for your decision for the next plow rig, I say Chevy/Gmc.
Ford doesn't seem to be having the best of luck the last few years.


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

Mark13;393717 said:


> Quality-
> As for your decision for the next plow rig, I say Chevy/Gmc.
> Ford doesn't seem to be having the best of luck the last few years.


Thanks for the advice. I have heard the same, I like the ford because of the heavy duty front end. Other than that i would go with the Gm too. Rich


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

That snow would be nice this time of year. Just to cool off during lunch!!


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

J&R Landscaping;394088 said:


> That snow would be nice this time of year. Just to cool off during lunch!!


I know what you mean. The week of the 4th of July it was in the 70's. I went away that Friday. I has been in the high 90's and even hit a 100 yesterday. I was thinking about turning around and going back Upstate.


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

Mark13;393717 said:


> Quality-
> As for your decision for the next plow rig, I say Chevy/Gmc.
> Ford doesn't seem to be having the best of luck the last few years.


I went with a Ford. I am in the process of buying a 1995 F250 Reg.


----------

